# Help me ID these 8 speeds



## jaxschwinn (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, I just inherited a couple of old bicycles including these two road bikes that are unusual to me. The both look like the are basically the same frame with a couple of small component differences. They have a cool benelux front suicide or jockey shifter, the front chainwheels are very close in size. They are 4 speed freewheels and they use huret alvit derailleurs and have a cool benelux shifter. They have cool high flange hubs that say Normandy Made in France.
Anyone have any idea what these are or how old they are? Are they worth fixing up?
I have more pictures but this was the only one to fit the size requirement. 
they have a bolt in the fork on the drive side only which is weird. 
They both have a cedo rear wheel lock.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## sam (Nov 17, 2008)

The bolt in the drive side would mean they are English.It's a light mount.
Look 60s to me.Can't say what brand buy by the luggs they look to quality frames.Many bikes used these french componets in the 60s and 70s---Even schwinn.


----------



## jaxschwinn (Nov 18, 2008)

That would make sense. The brakes and cranks seem to be made in England. 
What might these be worth and what is the best way to sell them?
They are both too big for me. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 20, 2008)

You might try the classic and vintage forum.  They're really good with old road bikes.
Are you in New England?


----------



## Langsmer (Mar 23, 2009)

Sent you a PM.

Anybody know where I can contact jaxschwinn elsewhere? He doesn't appear to be on here that much.


----------

